# EDC Pictures, post yours!



## BIG45-70 (Jul 24, 2011)

My EDC

Elzetta M60 host with a Malkoff M61wll. I run it on RCR123's the majority of the time.


----------



## uknewbie (Jul 24, 2011)

A few of mine...





Elektrolumens EDC-MCE





Zebralight SC600





Wolf Eyes Krait





Inova 24/7


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh. a "what have I got in my pockets?" thread.

Now, please remember... I'm off duty right now.






All of that is on my belt off duty. There is more when on duty (ASP baton, cuffs, radio, Beretta substituted for G22), but the lights don't change.











I can lose 15 pounds by just taking my belt off... but I am never, I repeat NEVER caught in the dark.
Once bitten, twice shy.


----------



## tel0004 (Jul 25, 2011)

Martac AAA is my EDC light. Its plenty bright for 99% of my uses. Even when I need a really bright flashlight, I still find it acceptable. 

When I know I'm going to be outside at night, I bring the Zebralight SC51 as well. I still don't use the highest setting, but its nice to know it can run a few hours at a medium setting, where the martac would get about 1 hour at the same brightness.


----------



## kramer5150 (Jul 26, 2011)

cool.. haven't done a pocket dump thread in a while. heres what I EDC'd today.





Tonight for my night-jog (casio G-shock not pictured)


----------



## dmattaponi (Jul 26, 2011)

Recently bought a Fenix E15 for my pocket edc flashlight. I like the UI, lumens versus battery time very much. Don't have a picture of just the light. So here is a pic of my entire EDC.


----------



## jalal20 (Jul 26, 2011)

Ok so I am new to this and I only have 2 lights but already have a long list of ones to come, 
I hipstapacked the pic


----------



## Xacto (Jul 26, 2011)

Hogokansatsukan said:


> Oh. a "what have I got in my pockets?" thread.
> 
> Now, please remember... I'm off duty right now.
> [...]
> All of that is on my belt off duty.



Wow, Batman and his gadget belt would go green with envy. ;-) 
Do not get me wrong - I would love to have such an "off duty" belt but I am just a pen pusher in a company, so I think that coming every day to work with a Surefire holster, cellphone pouch and SAK pouch is pushing the limits far enough. ;-)

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Jul 26, 2011)

Xacto said:


> Wow, Batman and his gadget belt would go green with envy. ;-)
> Do not get me wrong - I would love to have such an "off duty" belt but I am just a pen pusher in a company, so I think that coming every day to work with a Surefire holster, cellphone pouch and SAK pouch is pushing the limits far enough. ;-)
> 
> Cheers
> Thorsten


 
LOL! Let's not do a "What have you got in your office?" thread then. I'm the person everyone comes to when they need "something" at work. I generally seem to have it either in my office, war bag, or car. Even before I got into LEO work and was living in Japan, I was given the nickname "Doraemon". Doraemon cartoon about a robotic cat that has a pouch like a kangaroo, and anything anyone needs is in that pouch! Lucky robotic cat!


----------



## radioactive_man (Jul 27, 2011)

In the picture:
Wallet, Jetbeam RRT-0 R5 with CR123A primary, Schrade pen, Loewenmesser slipjoint folder, keys with Fenix LD01 with AAA NiMH-LSD and Leatherman Squirt P4.

Not in the picture:

I keep a Maelstrom G5 or X7 in the pocket of my jacket when I go out, but I don't keep it with me when I'm inside. My iPhone resides in the charger when I'm home and in my pants pocket together with the pictured items when I go out.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jul 27, 2011)

Pic from an earlier thread. No change.






Geoff


----------



## mat_the_cat (Jul 27, 2011)

Going clockwise, we have: my wallet, some proper British money* (), spare battery, Samsung B2710 phone, cheap lighter, Swiss Army Workchamp, slightly tatty SC51, and my keys with an Energiser LED keychain light.

*Exact contents may vary


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Jul 27, 2011)

My current Texas Summer EDC - note the rust on my PF-9's pocket clip... The C2 only goes out at with me at night...






Maxpedition Spartan wallet with emergency pick set, crappy Samsung touchscreen/keyboard phone, silver mirrored aviators - nothing unnerves people as much as not being able to see your eyes, Thrunite Neutron 1C w/gen 1 Zebralight clip, Spyderco P'Kal, Fred Perrin Shark, Countycomm aviator's keyring with Photon Freedom -Countycomm steel pico widgy- and PicoPen, Spyderco Perrin BiFold, bored C2-BK w/Z59+Cryos Cooling Bezel+flat stainless bezel ring+homemade XM-L T-6 1-mode dropin+AW protected 18650, Seiko SKZ255, Kel-Tec PF-9 mag loaded with Winchester PDX1 147gr, Kel-Tec PF-9 with steel guide rod, pocket clip, and S&W Microlight LED taclight


----------



## Golfer2000 (Jul 27, 2011)

shao.fu.tzer said:


> My current Texas Summer EDC - note the rust on my PF-9's pocket clip... The C2 only goes out at with me at night...


Nice choice on the pf-9. I pocket carry mine all the time now. I have a crossbreed holster for it if you're interested.


----------



## EASTWOOD (Jul 27, 2011)

Since I work about 50-70 hours a week, this is my EDC. There should be a pen and small notepad in the pic but I forgot to take them out of my shirt pocket. I envy people that can travel light.


----------



## 00Moonshine (Jul 28, 2011)

Well, it depends. First, there's the EDC for work -






That means a SureFire M3LT as the main light, a SF E2DL on my belt, and an ancient SF 6P with a Malkoff drop in on the rifle.

Then there's off duty heavy -






Followed by off duty light -






Followed by "doesn't even count as carrying" -


----------



## mat_the_cat (Jul 28, 2011)

:huh: I still find it difficult to get my head around the concept of carrying guns around everyday. Here in the UK it's even illegal to carry a lock knife, or even a folding knife longer than 3" in a public place! Having once had a folding SAK fold onto my knuckles, that's a rule I find difficult to comply with.


----------



## riccardo.dv (Jul 28, 2011)

Victorinox Forester, Eagletac P20A2 Mark II and Zippo Replica 1941


----------



## Flashlight Dave (Jul 28, 2011)

> I still find it difficult to get my head around the concept of carrying guns around everyday. Here in the UK it's even illegal to carry a lock knife, or even a folding knife longer than 3" in a public place! Having once had a folding SAK fold onto my knuckles, that's a rule I find difficult to comply with.


 
Sorry you can't carry a gun or locking knife. I carry a PF 9. I think carrying a gun is common for "gear people" over here in the US.


----------



## Obijuan Kenobe (Jul 28, 2011)

mat_the_cat said:


> :huh: I still find it difficult to get my head around the concept of carrying guns around everyday. Here in the UK it's even illegal to carry a lock knife, or even a folding knife longer than 3" in a public place! Having once had a folding SAK fold onto my knuckles, that's a rule I find difficult to comply with.



I don't know if they allow you to carry a fixed blade kitchen knife, but if so...these laws are just plain silly. I remember the last time I was in London for work and someone needed a knife. When my knife (RJ Martin Q36 Overkill) came out with a snap, everyone there was aghast in horror. It was as if I had pulled a severed human head out of my pocket.

I distracted them by pointing out that the scale was Mastodon ivory, and they (biologists) were happy again.

BTW, this all took place at a meeting at the Royal Society last year. I was sitting at Hook's desk after giving a presentation from behind it. It felt very humbling to say the least.

obi


----------



## mat_the_cat (Jul 28, 2011)

Obijuan Kenobe said:


> everyone there was aghast in horror. It was as if I had pulled a severed human head out of my pocket.


:laughing::laughing:

The law is:
"It is an offence for any person, without lawful authority or good reason, to have with him in a public place, any article which has a blade or is sharply pointed except for a folding pocket-knife which has a cutting edge to its blade not exceeding 3 inches."

so that rules out a kitchen knife, although I suppose good reason would be that you needed it for work, i.e. a chef.

I am mildly interested in guns too, as a piece of engineering rather than a weapon. I don't really mind not carrying one, as I've never known differently. Sorry if this is straying off topic...


----------



## ganymede (Jul 28, 2011)

Flashlight Dave said:


> Sorry you can't carry a gun or locking knife. I carry a PF 9. I think carrying a gun is common for "gear people" over here in the US.



No need to feel sorry for those that can't carry a gun or knife, I feel safer knowing that people around me are not carrying a gun or a knife.

My SF C2 HA is enroute... :wave:


----------



## samhane (Jul 28, 2011)

tel0004 said:


>



Where did you find those cool screwdrivers and who makes them?


----------



## Flashlight Dave (Jul 28, 2011)

ganymede said:


> No need to feel sorry for those that can't carry a gun or knife, I feel safer knowing that people around me are not carrying a gun or a knife.


 
No law will prevent bad people from carrying guns. I feel safer with good people carrying guns and gun laws prevent good people from carrying guns!


----------



## uknewbie (Jul 28, 2011)

samhane said:


> Where did you find those cool screwdrivers and who makes them?


 
Made by Maratac. I also have them. Pretty neat for your keys.

Think I got them from EDCgear not sure will have to check.


----------



## uknewbie (Jul 28, 2011)

http://www.edcgear.co.uk/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=CC015


----------



## 00Moonshine (Jul 28, 2011)

mat_the_cat said:


> The law is:
> "It is an offence for any person, without lawful authority or good reason, to have with him in a public place, any article which has a blade or is sharply pointed



Does that mean an umbrella with a pointed tip is illegal, or is a forecast of rain considered a good reason?


----------



## flashy bazook (Jul 28, 2011)

00Moonshine said:


> Does that mean an umbrella with a pointed tip is illegal, or is a forecast of rain considered a good reason?



There is ALWAYS a forecast of rain over in the U.K.!


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Jul 28, 2011)

Golfer2000 said:


> Nice choice on the pf-9. I pocket carry mine all the time now. I have a crossbreed holster for it if you're interested.



Nahhhh... I like the pocket clip... my PF-9 disappears between my boxers and jeans... That's why I chose the S&W MicroLight or whatever... no side thumb-paddle to get caught up while you're trying to draw... An extremely slim, light and capable gun with an equally slim, light and capable taclight. Thanks!


----------



## SantaClawz (Jul 28, 2011)

ganymede said:


> No need to feel sorry for those that can't carry a gun or knife, I feel safer knowing that people around me are not carrying a gun or a knife.
> 
> My SF C2 HA is enroute... :wave:


 
There ARE people around you carrying guns, the difference between where you are from is people around you who carry are criminals and criminals alone, and in United States it's good and law abiding citizens that also carry.

I feel sorry for both you and myself for living in countries that do not allow us to carry guns for protection of life, you should too.

Every society has armed criminals, and I would rather live in a society in which good and law abiding people are also armed as opposed to being rendered defenseless.


----------



## Ian2381 (Jul 29, 2011)

Here's mine


----------



## Machete God (Jul 29, 2011)

Y'know guys... based on the pictures he/she posted and the fact that this thread is in the 'General Flashlight' forum, I think the OP was actually calling for pictures of your EDC LIGHTS, and not pictures of your EDC gear or a pocket dump! Might be wrong, though  Still, always interesting to see what others have in their pockets or choose to carry with them 

P.S. no camera with me, so pictures of mine will have to wait.


----------



## CheepSteal (Jul 29, 2011)

Too much?


----------



## hooyah22 (Jul 29, 2011)

Here's a quick and dirty shot of my on-base EDC for today.
Usually a little bit different off base.

Light is a JetBeam BC20... Absolutely love it and perfect EDC for me. :twothumbs

Only thing missing is my Droid X (took the pic)


----------



## woodentsick (Jul 31, 2011)

SantaClawz said:


> There ARE people around you carrying guns, the difference between where you are from is people around you who carry are criminals and criminals alone, and in United States it's good and law abiding citizens that also carry.
> 
> *I feel sorry for both you and myself for living in countries that do not allow us to carry guns for protection of life, you should too.*
> 
> Every society has armed criminals, and I would rather live in a society in which good and law abiding people are also armed as opposed to being rendered defenseless.


 
Though it is none of my business, isn't it a bit unfair to tell someone what they should feel sorry for?


----------



## gtjonathan (Jul 31, 2011)

do you guys really drag all that stuff around with you? are you electricians or something? 

my "EDC" consists of:
-the clothes on my back.
-a key
-bus tickets
-$5 (no wallet)
and sometimes a cell phone.

EDC'ing 4 flashlights (let alone 1) seems kind of silly to me, but I'm just an average joe. I guess everyone on this thread must be ba**ss, sunglasses-wearing CIA agents.


----------



## dmattaponi (Jul 31, 2011)

gtjonathan,

It's always easy to criticize something outside of your experience, or things done differently than you would do them. That said, since you initiated the discussion, the fact that you choose to go through life carrying nothing more than your cell phone, a key, and bus tickets, seems equally silly to those of us who can fathom having a need for a pocket knife or a flashlight. Don't worry though, you'll be fine as long as the lights are always on, the bus is running and you never have need of a tool to fix or cut something (when you are away from your toolbox , that's assuming you even have one), your cell phone battery is always charged and near enough a tower to be useful. Oh, and also as long as there are others to come to your aid when something out of the ordinary happens and you are caught unprepared. Hope your mom and dad live close by (again assuming you still don't live with your parents who take care of these things for you). Regardless, I think your post is a good example of how modern culture had been so successful at teaching people to stay in a state of helpless infancy, unprepared for even the most basic problems...and all the while feeling like they have things all figured out.

Sorry, I just couldn't resist. I think it was teh "CIA Agent" comment.


----------



## red_hackle (Jul 31, 2011)

gtjonathan said:


> EDC'ing 4 flashlights (let alone 1) seems kind of silly to me, but I'm just an average joe. I guess everyone on this thread must be ba**ss, sunglasses-wearing CIA agents.


 
Not sure that undertone is necessary... after all you are posting on a flashlight forum! My EDC is rather minimalistic just like yours, but there have been plenty of situations where I could have used a light.


----------



## Vesper (Jul 31, 2011)

Always: The Kershaw Chive, and Fenix E01 and S&W 340SC

Gonna be out after dark: Add the Zebralight SC51w


----------



## Vesper (Jul 31, 2011)

gtjonathan said:


> do you guys really drag all that stuff around with you? are you electricians or something?
> 
> my "EDC" consists of:
> -the clothes on my back.
> ...



Haha. How sad. Like posting in a cat forum complaining about the cat lovers.


----------



## think2x (Jul 31, 2011)

This technically my only EDC by definition and it gets more use than I thought it would, from finding the key hole to looking for creatures at the beach. I rotate carry others (MD2,C2,L1,G2,etc......) but this one IS the EDC.


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Jul 31, 2011)

My EDC changes frequently... I didn't leave the house today... what I carried on me:







S&W 638 Bodyguard loaded with 110gr Hydra-Shok in Galco Ankle Glove with calf attachment, HKS speedloader with 5 extra 110gr Hydra-Shoks, crappy Samsung phone, Zero Tolerance O350CB, Fred Perrin mid-tech La Griffe, Peak Logan R5 level 8 wide optic with QTC, CRKT Zilla Jr.


----------



## robostudent5000 (Jul 31, 2011)

shao.fu.tzer said:


> My EDC changes frequently... I didn't leave the house today... what I carried on me:
> 
> ...CRKT Zilla Jr.


 
nice to see someone else with a Zilla-tool Jr. it's a good little tool. just wish it would take regular bits without an adapter like the regular version.


----------



## JNieporte (Jul 31, 2011)

Trying to post photos. Let's log out and retry...


----------



## woodentsick (Aug 1, 2011)

Victorinox Swiss Army Climber
Klipsch Image S3 earphones (in their case)
Nike Digital Watch
Billabong faux-leather Wallet
Zebralight SC51w
iPhone 4 (used to take photo)
Handkerchief! 

P.S. This is the first image I've successfully posted!


----------



## Flashlight Dave (Aug 1, 2011)

gtjonathan said:


> my "EDC" consists of:
> -the clothes on my back.
> -a key
> -bus tickets
> ...


 
$5 and no wallet and sometimes no cell phone-- you sound homeless! :shakehead


----------



## CheepSteal (Aug 1, 2011)

gtjonathan said:


> EDC'ing 4 flashlights (let alone 1) seems kind of silly to me, but I'm just an average joe. I guess everyone on this thread must be ba**ss, sunglasses-wearing CIA agents.


I wear aviators and I carry 3 flashlights, I guess that makes me pretty bad*ss :twothumbs
Do I get extra points for using my lights with the sunglasses on?


----------



## Xacto (Aug 1, 2011)

gtjonathan said:


> do you guys really drag all that stuff around with you? are you electricians or something?
> 
> my "EDC" consists of:
> -the clothes on my back.
> ...


 
Wow, you've never been through a rainstorm? For that reason I have a travel towel in my messenger bag.

You've never been thirsty and got a bottle but no bottle opener? For that reason I carry at least one swiss army knife with a bottle opener.
You've never had to trim you nails after you tore one? For that reason, my SAK's all have small scissors.
You've never had to open a blister packaging? For that reason, I carry a sharp knife.
You've never had to loosen or tighten a screw? For that reason; I carry a SAK with a reasonable selection of tools.

You've never been to a dark cellar or a restroom where the light was broken? For that reason, I carry at least one flashlight.
You've never had a battery that was dead when you needed that item that was powered by that battery? For that reason I carry at least two lights.

You've never been bored to death? For that reason I never leave home without my iPhone.
You've never had to contact someone? For that reason I always carry a mobile (even before I got my iPhone)

You've never had to use a credit card or identify yourself? For that reason I have a wallet with my id card and my credit card.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## purelite (Aug 1, 2011)

He is obviously under 16 years old. But it does show as mentioned how many of us have become completely dependant on "The System" and Government to take care of us and now with Obama we will be instructed what to do until death. I look back at just the past 10 years and all the natural disasters that have occured the world over. In all cases there is a period of time where you are literally on your own. There is no law ,No food/water,no lites ,no medical assistance. It could be a few hours or a few days or weeks. But no gov't agency can respond quickly enough or in every place simultaneously. And in some instances they are completely unable to handle the situation. That layer of confidence so many have is so fragile and thin it's amazing it works at all . yet so many , especially the young in our societies today are completely programmed to be unthinking reliant souls believing their well being and "Constitutional Rights" are as solid and reliable as the Sun coming up every morning and setting every evening and the stars shining in the sky every nite.
Its just amazing and sad and scary also .

My edc

Fenix LD15,Spyderco Military,Keys,Id/cash,backup lite just a cheap pushy keychain lite ( I havnt found that 2nd lite that fits for me yet to fill the two is one one is none role)

But, I will admit I dont know how some of you guys carry all that stuff!!!!!! The most firepower I can comfortably pack is a Keltec 32 or somehting like that. I can handle a SW Lite snubby but I am always concious of it and worried it's gonna show. So many Sheeple in Massachusetts even a folding knife is questioned "why do you need to carry a knife for?" Unbelievable


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Aug 1, 2011)

purelite said:


> He is obviously under 16 years old. But it does show as mentioned how many of us have become completely dependant on "The System" and Government to take care of us and now with Obama we will be instructed what to do until death. I look back at just the past 10 years and all the natural disasters that have occured the world over. In all cases there is a period of time where you are literally on your own. There is no law ,No food/water,no lites ,no medical assistance. It could be a few hours or a few days or weeks. But no gov't agency can respond quickly enough or in every place simultaneously. And in some instances they are completely unable to handle the situation. That layer of confidence so many have is so fragile and thin it's amazing it works at all . yet so many , especially the young in our societies today are completely programmed to be unthinking reliant souls believing their well being and "Constitutional Rights" are as solid and reliable as the Sun coming up every morning and setting every evening and the stars shining in the sky every nite.
> Its just amazing and sad and scary also .
> 
> My edc
> ...



When you are used to carrying a full size pistol, baton, OC Spray, Radio, two spare magazines, flashlight, handcuffs, and wearing body armor at work... well, just losing the radio, a spare mag, the OC, cuffs and body armor, it seems quite light with just a few lights, a knife, and a subcompact pistol. Almost seems... naked.


----------



## purelite (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow, yeah I guess that puts it into perspective. When you get home at nite and take all your gear off you must feel like you are walking on the Moon and about 2/3rds the weight huh?



GO SHORTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## anjari_br (Aug 1, 2011)

My EDC...
























Boker Subcon folder, Fenix E01, Spyderco Tenacious, Fenix LD01, Spyderco Delica 3, Fenix LD10








Nokia N97, Wallet, pen (in wallet), Victorinox Swiss Card (in wallet), Victorinox watch, Spyderco Ladybug, Fenix E01, Spyderco Tenacious, Fenix LD10.


----------



## archer6817j (Aug 1, 2011)

Here's mine


----------



## SantaClawz (Aug 1, 2011)

gtjonathan said:


> do you guys really drag all that stuff around with you? are you electricians or something?
> 
> my "EDC" consists of:
> -the clothes on my back.
> ...


 
They are all ganging up on you now for posting this but I actually agree with what you are trying to say, it is funny to see what most people here carry, my guess is too many hollywood movies . ha ha 

I carry a wallet and house keys. That's my "EDC" ha ha

The only extra thing I would carry on me if it was legal would be a nice handgun. But unfortunately I live in a police state aka Canada and have no liberties and freedoms to do so.....so unfortunately no gun....Canadians don't like freedom, they prefer to be tightly controlled.


----------



## Terry M (Aug 1, 2011)

No pics at this time but let's see:

iPhone
Sprint Nextel (work phone)
Benchmade Rift folding knife
Benchmade Mini-Griptilian folding knife - or Kersaw Leek folding knife
Surefire G2 - or Surefire A2 - or Coleman Max LED
Gerber multi-tool
lucky 1890 Morgan silver dollar
wallet


----------



## flashmenow (Aug 1, 2011)

Here is my basic EDC stuff.


----------



## Terry M (Aug 1, 2011)

SantaClawz said:


> They are all ganging up on you now for posting this but I actually agree with what you are trying to say, it is funny to see what most people here carry, my guess is too many hollywood movies . ha ha
> 
> I carry a wallet and house keys. That's my "EDC" ha ha
> 
> The only extra thing I would carry on me if it was legal would be a nice handgun. But unfortunately I live in a police state aka Canada and have no liberties and freedoms to do so.....so unfortunately no gun....Canadians don't like freedom, they prefer to be tightly controlled.


 
You may not realize that most of what the folks on here EDC pertains to their respective jobs. I work out in the field in dangerous situations, dark situations, dirty situations, wet situations, etc. etc. etc. Most of what I carry is necessary. The guys I work with are always asking to borrow my knives or my flashlights 'cause they know I EDC and am prepared.... as opposed to walking into a dark situation with the only light they have is the backlight on their cell phone.


----------



## ganymede (Aug 1, 2011)

SantaClawz said:


> They are all ganging up on you now for posting this but I actually agree with what you are trying to say, it is funny to see what most people here carry, my guess is too many hollywood movies . ha ha
> 
> I carry a wallet and house keys. That's my "EDC" ha ha
> 
> The only extra thing I would carry on me if it was legal would be a nice handgun. But unfortunately I live in a police state aka Canada and have no liberties and freedoms to do so.....so unfortunately no gun....Canadians don't like freedom, they prefer to be tightly controlled.


 
I lived in Hamilton, Ontario for six years. I also lived in Fredericton, NB for a few months. I always felt relieved whenever I crossed the border from USA (sorry!) going back to Canada. The tranquility, safety and kindness of the Canadian ways have a very soft spot in my heart, I can't imagine nor understand why would anyone (especially a Canuck) want it any other ways. As far as I am concerned, Canada is a free country with very good public safety system and law abiding citizens.


----------



## Zeruel (Aug 1, 2011)

SantaClawz said:


> They are all ganging up on you now for posting this but I actually agree with what you are trying to say, it is funny to see what most people here carry, my guess is too many hollywood movies . ha ha



I would have laughed with you 3 years ago. But it only took one instance when you really need something to learn your lesson, by then it might be too late.
Then again, this thread is about posting your edc....


----------



## Norm (Aug 1, 2011)

No more off topic posts people, I can see this is heading the way many similar threads in the past - Norm


----------



## kramer5150 (Aug 2, 2011)

SICK B&R Jason!!.. nice darksucks too.


----------



## OfficerSheepDog (Aug 2, 2011)

[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/546/sany0333.jpg/]



Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]




The bracelets are Paracord 550. Lots of military guys where them, I personally find them unappealing or feminine so the large one is for my ankle when wearing pants, and the small one for when im wearing shorts. As much as I dislike the look, I couldn't leave without them, rope can be used for so many things! (Just explaining it since its uncommon to most)

Loving the EDC photos so far guys!





By officersheepdog at 2011-08-01

Im new to uploading photos Im hoping these worked?


----------



## jh333233 (Aug 2, 2011)

I wonder why would people bring guns and knifes as EDC


----------



## JS_280 (Aug 2, 2011)

What never changes (only missing my iPhone 4 that took the pic):

Spyderco Waved Endura
Sypderco Delica SS
Jet Beam RRT-0 S2
Zebra Light H51Fw
iTP A3 EOS R5 Upgrade
Gerber Shard
S&W Screwdriver tool
Torch Lighter









My CCW will alternate between either a Ruger LCP with 1 spare magazine in a SharkTac holster or a Glock 17 with TLR-1s weaponlight and XS Big Dot 24/7 sights in a Raven Concealment LC holster with 2 spare magazines.


----------



## luceat lux vestra (Aug 2, 2011)

Flashlight Dave said:


> No law will prevent bad people from carrying guns. I feel safer with good people carrying guns and gun laws prevent good people from carrying guns!


 Very well put 
+1 Sir


----------



## robostudent5000 (Aug 2, 2011)

jh333233 said:


> I wonder why would people bring guns and knifes as EDC


 
this is my attempt to answer this question seriously as it applies to my little chunk of the world:

many of my friends carry knives for work and they use them for everything from opening up boxes (warehouse workers) to cutting off seatbelts (EMT's and other first responders). most of these guys end up carrying a smaller knife when not at work because they've gotten used to the benefits of having a knife around.

living in a metro area of California where the concealed carry laws are pretty restrictive, the only guys i know who EDC guns are police officers.


----------



## Xacto (Aug 2, 2011)

jh333233 said:


> I wonder why would people bring guns and knifes as EDC


 
Because they are lucky enough to live in countries where it is allowed to carry these items.

Now - from a european point of view I may be able to understand the lack of understanding why some lucky people decide to carry a gun every day. But what I can not understand is the lack of understanding for carrying some sort of knife. Especially since most of the knives shown here are either of the swiss army type of knife or some sort of folder. These items are mere tools that are usefull for everyday applications.

My current setup




Surefire 6P with a multi-mode Wolf Eyes Dropin
Kubotan/Kubaton
SMART car key with SAK Rambler
Elcheapo LiteXpress Mini Palm 100
SAK Deluxe Tinker.
Fenix E01 with lanyard sealed in air and lint-tight. Intended as a sort of emergency light with a lithium AAA and a vacuformed diffusor over the head/dirtcover.

Excluded are an iPhone and a regular cell phone and around 15 different keys (flat, parents flat, office)

Cheers
Thorsten

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## jh333233 (Aug 2, 2011)

I began to understand why people are allowed to bring guns
Life over here is just ordinary,
Wake-up, Work, Rest, always the same pattern
HK is too small to have distaster
But of course the politicians had also took part in banning weapons
Those tiny revolvers are nice, as small(large?) as a palm?
It can provides a safety measure without being too bulky


----------



## beach honda (Aug 2, 2011)

OLD EDC SETUP:





I have to take pic of new, but it changed to:

Glock 23, surefire c2, McG S27, HDS Ti Clicky, Spyderco para (both serrated and non), and various other items in the pockets as expected from the "gadget guy".


----------



## Norm (Aug 3, 2011)

As per Post #60 CLOSED - Norm


----------

